# vocal remover



## marcperso2005 (13. August 2007)

hallo,
ich habe heute das software "vocal remover directx" und  "vocal remover DirectX" installiert, aber weißt nicht wie man das benutzt! hat jemand schon damit zu tun gehabt oder kennt ein gutes software um die Stimme von den Instrumenten zu trennen?
thanks!


----------



## The_Maegges (13. August 2007)

Vocal Remover DirectX ist ein DirectX Plugin, kein eigenständiges Programm.

Um es zu verwenden, brauchst du eine Applikation, die DirectX Plugins ausführen kann, wie z.B. Cool Edit, Audition oder Cubase.

In diese lädst du deine Quelldatei und legst das Plugin drüber.


----------



## marcperso2005 (14. August 2007)

and für vocal remover winamp  
mit "drüberlegen" meinst du , dass es gibt in Audition eine Einstellung für dieses DirectX plugin, oder ich muss den Ordner vom DirektX kopieren in dem Ordner von Audition


----------



## bokay (14. August 2007)

DirectX PlugIns muss man normalerweise in kein bestimmtes Verzeichnis kopieren. Hab leider kein Winamp und auch nicht audition daher kann ich dir nicht genau beschreiben wie es geht aber irgendwo bei "Effekten" oder "PlugIns" müsste sich das tool finden lassen...


----------



## marcperso2005 (15. August 2007)

ich musste eigentlich die Datei dsp_vr.dll,die im Ordner c:\Programme\Plugin war, im plugins-ordner von Winamp kopieren.
aber das resultat ist nicht befriedigend, es ensteht immer zu viel von den Stimmen. un das bass geht damit auch verloren, und ausserdem musste ich noch einen Weg finden die Musik ohne Stimme über Winamop laufenzu lassen und das ganze irgendwie aufnehmen zu können. ich glaube ich suche noch weiter.


----------



## ph0en1xs (29. September 2007)

Es müsste eigentlich bei WinAmp unter Options/Optionen die Möglichkeit geben :
1.Das Pluginn anzuschalten
2.Es zu konfigurieren 

3.müsste bei eingeshaltetem Pluginn ein Fenster aufgehen mit dem du im Betrieb einstellen kannst wie stark die Stimmen entfernt werden.


4.Wirst du bestimmt zu keinem wirklich befriedigenden Ergebniss kommen.
(es ist leider nicht wirklich möglich eine Stimme aus einem abgemischten Track erfolgreich raus zu filtern)


----------

